# blanching cucumbers



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I want to blanch pieces of cucumbers for my plecos. Anyone got instuctions on how to including times, etc? Is there anything better than cucumbers to use?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Personally I never bother blanching cucumber. I find that Otos and Ancistrus eat it fine without.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I blanch 6 slizes of zucchini wrapped in a damp paper towel for about 20 seconds at full power. I hav e never used cucumber but it should be the same. My otos, snails and shrimp love them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't blanche my cukes either. They eat them raw. I can put 2 pieces in the tank and they will be gone in 24hrs. I do blanche the zucchini however.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

You can also just freeze the slices overnight. Freezing them will cause the cells to rupture, which makes it softer and easier for the otos to eat the flesh. The same can be done with romaine lettuce.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

you know what I was amazed by was tomatos! My ottos love em! I have three that engorged themselves and dusted a large slice in 24 hrs. I did blanch my cucumber but I guess I won't from now on- now I'll prob try to freeze em actually
Scouter


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Scouter said:


> you know what I was amazed by was tomatos! My ottos love em! I have three that engorged themselves and dusted a large slice in 24 hrs. I did blanch my cucumber but I guess I won't from now on- now I'll prob try to freeze em actually
> Scouter


TOMATOES! Really?! I'll have to try that...


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Yhea, I never figured it would work but we had an extra slice from a salad and I blanched it for about 30 sec. I was amazed at how fast they cleaned it off. The snails didn't even have time to get to it!


----------

